# Snocross.......



## OnTheFly7 (Nov 16, 2018)

I figured I better get some of these up now, because the weekend is going to be busy.

These are from the 2018 PIRTEK Snocross National.  I am looking forward to covering a handful of the events this season!

One of my favorite sports to cover!

1.

 

2.
 

3.
 

4.
 

5.
 

6.
 

7.
 

8.
 

9.
 

10.
 

11.
 

12.
 

13.
 

14.
 

15.


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Nov 16, 2018)

OnTheFly7 said:


> I figured I better get some of these up now, because the weekend is going to be busy.
> 
> These are from the 2018 PIRTEK Snocross National.  I am looking forward to covering a handful of the events this season!
> 
> ...



16.
 

17.
 

18.
 

19.
 

20.
 

21.
 

22.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 16, 2018)

Some very nice work there.  I sincerely hope to never again seen enough snow on the ground to make an event like this possible however!


----------



## OnTheFly7 (Nov 16, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Some very nice work there.  I sincerely hope to never again seen enough snow on the ground to make an event like this possible however!



Thank You.

Some of the night images look grainy, but the first night, it was -4F, so the snow being kicked up by the sleds was crystalizing and just hanging in the air, as there was no wind.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 16, 2018)

Real nice set!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 16, 2018)

Some wonderful action shots. Too many to comment on, but yeah, good shootin'!


----------



## kathyt (Nov 17, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Some wonderful action shots. Too many to comment on, but yeah, good shootin'!


Sorry to interrupt the thread, but hello Derrel! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 17, 2018)

Excellent action shots.....


----------



## Derrel (Nov 17, 2018)

kathyt said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Some wonderful action shots. Too many to comment on, but yeah, good shootin'!
> ...



OH MY GOSH! IT'S "K-Thor!".... Yes, doing alright these days.

I really do think the OP shot well at this snow machine event. here we call them "snowmobiles"...I know that in some places they are called _snow machines_.


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 3, 2018)

Great action set with 6,8 and 15 being my favourites.


----------

